# A Treasury of Great Recipes...



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

...by Mary and Vincent Price. I just wrote about this on my blog--like the Trader Vic cookbook, it's a snapshot from 40 years ago. The Prices were foodies before "foodie" was even a word. I love this book! The Coolest Cookbook Ever. Pastry Methods and Techniques


----------

